# No topic for the EU elections



## notimp (May 26, 2019)

- but 10 topics on the first page about disasters people 'felt' the other side (of something) was responsible for.

This is a russian agitation forum, isnt it?

So people only post for emotional payoff, and arent interested in politics at all.


Conservative and social democratic fractions will loose their majority in the EU parliament for the first time. Nothing much will change as a result of it.

The next presidency of the European Commission may go to the social democratic candidate (or not) - thats about the most unexpected outcome.


----------



## FAST6191 (May 26, 2019)

Be the change you want to see.

That said does anybody pay that much attention to the European elections compared to national stuff? One might argue that they should be looking at turnouts, small parties consistently being elected and other such things then it seems to be a more niche affair.


----------



## notimp (May 26, 2019)

In a forum where 90% of users are interested in posting "my paranting method is best" and "this is what I think about beating children"?

More likely outcome will be - that I stop posting in here at all. 

Speaking of change: State of the EU so far:

In germany you have a movement - where old people vote the green party with their grandchildren in mind. In france we have a movement where people vote liberals with rightwingers in their mind.

In austria people dont care about their government being bought out - in germany the far right announces that the political situation in austria has hurt them more, than their neighboring country in question.

In france a rightwing party wins - but is not an issue whatsoever, because on the national level it is isolated and can't build a coalition.

In hungary Orban produces the best voting results for a party for EU elections ever.

And on the EU level - nothing changes - much. (1st and 2nd place fractions stay the same, they now need the liberals, and sometimes the greens, to build a coalition).

Everyone is very satisfied, and in the end - nothing changes.

People are very confused. But this time voter turnout was a little higher, because more people wanted to voice their confusion.


----------



## McBing (May 26, 2019)

Well I voted for the pirates this year, for me they are a good choice between the green and linke and die PARTEI. 
I'm actually scared that the right wing fractions win so many votes and I hope more people come to senses that voting right wing as a form of protest is wrong...


----------



## SG854 (May 26, 2019)

Most users here are from the U.S. so you’ll see more U.S. stuff. I dunno, tell more European users to make threads about the EU.

Topics like abortion, parenting or global warming are universal to all countries so more people around the world will join in on that.


----------



## FAST6191 (May 27, 2019)

Is abortion universal to all countries? From where I sit then it is pretty much the US and places where Catholicism stuck around into living memory, possibly also Romania, that have it as any kind of thing occupying mindspace. Russia might also make the list but that is for different reasons, and you also have the fun there of when people can get vasectomies.

Anyway back to the EU stuff. Hopefully we see some of the "troll" candidates do well. EU politics has been pretty boring of late, give or take some of the nonsense with the internet, and I would not mind seeing some stuff shake it up a bit.


----------



## Harumyne (May 27, 2019)

Some people believe politics are just a front that means little to nothing in the face of what is actually happening on this planet, I lost faith in the UK government a long time ago and do not believe votes count. See: brick wall democracy.

My personal opinions on real issues, if I want to speak them I will, it's not like it's the site staff making such threads, I will debate if I see a conversation I have an opinion on.

Also Russians are nice people, and what the government of Russia is doing is no worse or even less of that which America's government is provoking across the planet.

:3


----------



## VinsCool (May 27, 2019)

FAST6191 said:


> Be the change you want to see.


Woah there, that's something incredibly difficult you are asking for people constantly complaining about anything.


----------



## SG854 (May 27, 2019)

FAST6191 said:


> Is abortion universal to all countries? From where I sit then it is pretty much the US and places where Catholicism stuck around into living memory, possibly also Romania, that have it as any kind of thing occupying mindspace. Russia might also make the list but that is for different reasons, and you also have the fun there of when people can get vasectomies.
> 
> Anyway back to the EU stuff. Hopefully we see some of the "troll" candidates do well. EU politics has been pretty boring of late, give or take some of the nonsense with the internet, and I would not mind seeing some stuff shake it up a bit.


I meant the topic about abortion. Which different countries have different thoughts about it and any country can join in. That’s universal.

But when it comes to other topics many people don’t care about politics from countries other then their own and won’t join the discussion. I don’t talk about Greece politics because I don’t live there and not interested. I can see other people interested in other countries politics for entertainment like U.S politics because it’s a circus or to learn if other countries do some things better then their own so they see and compare.

I only learn about other countries politics if it improves my own arguments for my own country, (or if in some circumstances i’m interested for some other reason like have some general knowledge of what’s happening in the world around me, but I won’t go too deep into it), because learning about all the different countries politics for all the different topics, and there’s a lot, will take a looooong time. It’s physically impossible for me to find time for all other countries, especially since my own is  time consuming. So I only learn if there is motivation to learn.


----------

